# Hoping to get some insights on a classical music listener



## loader (Nov 30, 2021)

Hi! I am a product design student working on a UX project about classical music and streaming services. I am hoping to get some insights on the needs, hopes, and motivation of a classical music listener and would greatly appreciate it if you could fill this survey out! Please feel free to answer to this survey regardless of your familiarity with classical music!

https://forms.gle/cHwtFGNioAfjPsdU8

Thanks


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Will do, are you in any hurry?


----------



## loader (Nov 30, 2021)

Not at all, please take your time! Thanks a ton!


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

loader said:


> Hi! I am a product design student working on a UX project about classical music and streaming services. I am hoping to get some insights on the needs, hopes, and motivation of *a classical music listener* and would greatly appreciate it if you could fill this survey out! Please feel free to answer to this survey regardless of your familiarity with classical music!
> 
> https://forms.gle/cHwtFGNioAfjPsdU8
> 
> Thanks


*a classical music listener*.

Intriguing. I don't think there is such a thing as a "typical" classical music listener. People that listen to Classical Music are likely a broad spectrum of diverse folks.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Survey taken and submitted.


----------



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Done and submitted.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

loader said:


> Not at all, please take your time! Thanks a ton!


Done as I promised .


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Done. Hope I made it clear that no streaming service will ever make a bean from me. Supply the physical media and I’ll buy it. Try to sell me the cloud and I’ll cheerfully watch you starve.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

KevinJS said:


> Done. Hope I made it clear that no streaming service will ever make a bean from me. Supply the physical media and I'll buy it. Try to sell me the cloud and I'll cheerfully watch you starve.


Sorry but I don't agree with this. I have a ton of LP's CD's etc... but I have a streaming service too , which works quite well... I think there can be a balance between the physical media and the cloud...no problem imho... My sound system and my large collection are made for listening to classical music via physical media and via digital...


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I took the survey.


----------



## Beethoven123 (Nov 25, 2021)

Survey done and submitted.


----------

